# motherboaed drivers ASUS A8M2N-LA



## wgmcdow

I have recently purchased a computer from Geeks.com that has an A8M2N-LA motherboard HP Part # is Naos-GL6 I am looking for the original driver software for this motherboard all help will be appreaciated if you have the driver set you can email me where I can download them 

these are the specs of the board:

Part / Feature Specification / Support 
Motherboard description Motherboard manufacturer's name: ASUS A8M2N-LA 
HP/Compaq name: Naos-GL6 

CPU/Processor Socket: AM2 
Supports AMD Athlon 64 and Sempron processors 

Front-side bus (FSB) 2000 MegaTransfers/second 

Chipset GeForce 6150 LE chipset 

BIOS features Award brand system BIOS 
Keyboard combination to used to enter BIOS: F1 

Form factor Micro-ATX: 9.6 in X 9.6 in 

Memory Two 240-pin DDR2 DIMM sockets 
Supports PC 4200 (533 MHz) and PC2 5300 (667 MHz) DDR2 DIMMs 
non-ECC memory only, unbuffered 
Maximum HP/Compaq approved memory is 2 GB 

Expansion slots Three PCI 
One PCI Express x16 graphics 

Video graphics Integrated 

Serial ATA 2 SATA connectors 
Each connector supports 1 serial ATA-150 disk drive 

Onboard audio Built-in High Definition 8 channel audio
ALC888 CODEC 
Onboard LAN Realtek RTL8201CL 

Back panel I/0 Listed in physical order from left to right: 
One PS/2 keyboard port (purple) 
One PS/2 mouse port (green) 
One VGA port 
Two USB 2.0 
One RJ-45 networking port 
Audio ports: 
line in (light blue) 
line out (lime) 
microphone (pink) 

Internal connectors One 24-pin ATX power connector 
One 4-pin ATX power connector 
Two PATA connectors 
Four SATA connectors 
One floppy drive connector 
Two 12v fan connectors for CPU fan and PC fan 
One 9-pin header for power button, reset button, power LED, and HDD LED 
One audio header for headphone-out and microphone-in 
One audio header for line input 
Two USB 2.0 connectors supporting 4 additional USB 2.0 ports


----------



## linderman

you will need to get any drivers from the HP website

HP often modifies the motherboards to remove features (such as overclocking) and specializing others using drivers from asus website will most likely give you trouble


----------



## linderman

what is the HP model name ???????????


----------



## wgmcdow

Part / Feature Specification / Support 
Motherboard description Motherboard manufacturer's name: ASUS A8M2N-LA 
HP/Compaq name: Naos-GL6 
these specs are taken from HP's site. I am either blind or they donot have the drivers posted on their site.(I hope I am blind as I need these drivers to activate all of the onboard components) all help is appreaciated..


----------



## linderman

what is the name and model of the system on the front of the HP case ????

or sticker at the back of the computer case, its very important we dont feed you the wrong drivers


by first research attempt shows it as a Compaq Presario ???????????


check this link, you may need to "subscribe" to their website to get drivers ! now you are seeing why us custom builders dont like OEM PC's

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...e=c00757470&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en


best regards


joe


----------



## linderman

http://h71036.www7.hp.com/hho/cache/3618-0-0-225-121.aspx


----------



## BIASEDTHUNDER

The motherboard that he is using comes from a Compaq Presario SR2017CL Desktop PC. I am currently having some issues with finding drivers for this computer myself. HP covers drivers for Windows MediaCenter only for this motherboard, you will be able to get some of the drivers from there ex. LAN and such but you will need to find audio drivers elseware. 

I will update with what i find.


----------



## linderman

his model motherboard was installed in quite a few different systems ...... his model is an HP/ Compaq *name: Naos-GL6 *

which I research as this one:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&docname=c00757470




these are the drivers for the Compaq you spoke of ??????? :wink:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3244863&lang=en


----------



## linderman

you are correct "i believe"

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...05&lc=en&dlc=es&cc=es&lang=es&product=3244863


----------



## BIASEDTHUNDER

yes those are the drivers for that motherboard.. However if you plan to use the windows 64 bit you need to download and install different Nvidia drivers for the LAN and others... And also you need the new updated Audio codecs for the HD audio... 

You can get the forceware for the lan here and this will also take care of some of the other drivers aswell..

http://downloads.guru3d.com/NVIDIA-nFORCE-v18.07-XP-download-1868.html

I tried this download and it took care of all my driver issues with my ASUS A8M2N-LA motherboard.


----------



## linderman

thanks for sharing your research :wave:


----------



## BIASEDTHUNDER

I just realized that I posted on a year old Thread... hope it still helps some people. :grin:


----------



## Mortamus

yeah i still have a problem lol so it is a good thread. I was wondering how to get the USB drivers for this board. My mother has the same kinda computer and I had to do a format on it as a virus corrupted the system. I got all the other drivers and I can handle the audio driver after i put sp 2 on her computer cause it is wanting those damned UAAHD controllers but wants sp 2 so that is not a problem. i just need those darned usb controllers working cause when you plug in a device that is usb it doesnt auto detect it. but whats funny is she has ports on the front of the machine that work the mouse and keyboard and they work.


----------



## talon1812

I've been doing a lot of research because I've been wanting to get a board with these specifications to replace with an older system. Most of the newer MB's only have 1 if any PCI slots, and only 1 IDE header. This one has 2 ide headers and 3 pci slots, which is exactly what I"m looking for. Bad news is, HP doesn't list it on their site. So after a lot of research, FINALLY...Here's the link for the drivers...Fortunately, it's an Nvidia chipset, so you can download that from Nvidia, also has Realtek sound, so you can download the sound drivers from Realtek. 
But here's the link, actually on the Compaq site, not HP, although they're the same company. 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3244863#


----------



## danbear

I have the same motherboard and i made a set of recovery cds before i did anything. Have not had any problems so far.
U might try that.


----------



## linderman

I sugest upgrading your win XP CD to a win XP CD with service pack 3 intergrated into it and then doing the fresh install with that; it will solved many of your driver problems

here is the how to

YouTube - Windows XP - How to use nLite (free software) to integrate SP3 on your Windows XP install disk


----------



## linderman

http://www.geekgirls.com/windowsxp_slipstream.htm


----------

